# Wireshark analysing RTCP XR packets



## aafv27 (May 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have a question about VoIP RTCP protocol. What filter should I put so that Wireshark analyses RTCP XR packets. When I put rtcp in the filter box, I can see RTCP sender and receiver packets but not XR. May be my VoIP dataset do not have RTCP XR. If that is the case, when RTCP XR can be seen with RTP packets? Does a softphone has to be configured to do it or RTCP XR reports should also be on the wire with RTP and RTCP packets? Would anyone know of any dataset where I can see both RTCP and RTCP XR reports. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Hoping to hear from someone soon

Thanks.


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

I'm not up on VoIP protocols, but my experience with packet traces says to first filter the packets by IP address to see all the protocols being used. It could be that what you're calling XR packets, may be called something slightly different in Wireshark. If you see the full flow of packets, you'll likely recognize what you're looking for, or have confirmation that the packets are not present.


----------

